# Rollsroyce Jet Engine Educational Book



## horush_horus (19 مايو 2006)

كتاب شركة Rollsroyce التعليمى لمحركات الطائرات

Link: http://rapidshare.de/files/20810026/_Gas_Turbine__Turbojet__Turbofan__Rolls_Royce_-_The_Jet_Engine.pdf.html
[FONT=Arial (Arabic)]

Size :20 MB PDF File​[/FONT]


----------



## جاسر (19 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ..

شكراً شكراً


----------



## العرندس (21 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

بارك الله بك على هذا المجهود 

الأخ الكريم .. هل الكتاب ملون ؟ وكم عدد صفحاته ؟ 

حيث أنه يوجد لدي كتاب شبيه بهذا الإسم .. 

كنت أنوي رفعه .. إلا أنني لست متأكدا إن كان هو ذا أم غيره ..


----------



## dash 8 (21 مايو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافيه بس ال link مادري ماراضي يفتح معي


----------



## Tripoli (21 مايو 2006)

اكثر من رائع مشكور و فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (28 مايو 2006)

تكرم علي المجهود


----------



## اياد علي محمد (7 يونيو 2006)

بارك الله بك يا اخي .والله يكثر من امثالك ومن مشاركاتك


----------



## سنان عبد الغفار (19 يوليو 2006)

شكر جزيلا على هذا الكتاب الرائع وكثر الله من امثالك ومشاركاتك​


----------



## kamaljaber (14 أغسطس 2006)

thanks u very much 
kamal


----------



## م . ياسر (31 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## م المصري (1 فبراير 2007)

يبدو ان الكتاب قد تم رفعه من الموقع ,,,,,هلا تفضل احد الذين حصلوا علي نسخه منه ,,,, برفعه مره اخري و يا حبذا في موضوع مكتبه قسم هندسه الطيران ,,,,,,,,لنستفيد منه جميعا 
تحياتي العطره


----------



## a7med4u (10 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله بك أخى الكريم 
لقد تم حذف الكتاب وانا احتاج اليه اذا كان من الممكن من احد الأخوه الذين قامو برفع الكتاب 
ان يقوم برفعه مره أخرى
أكون شاكرا له


----------



## talharah (11 يونيو 2007)

يبدو ان الكتاب قد تم رفعه من الموقع وانا احتاج اليه اذا كان من الممكن من احد الأخوه الذين قامو بتنزيله ارسالة على *****ي وشكرا


----------

